# O que se passa no fórum?



## JoãoDias (27 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

Perderam-se todas as mensagens das últimas 2 semanas, alguém me sabe dizer o que se está a passar?


----------



## storm (27 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Daquilo que ja assisti noutros foruns em que se perderam mensagens, foi devido a actualizaçao da base de dados.(quando é feita as mensagens sao guardadas para memoria futura, acho que estas actualizaçoes são programadas de x em x tempo, pelo menos foi o que foi explicado num dos foruns em que aconteceu, parte de servidores não é comigo).
Visto eu ter tentado aceder e tinha fatal error, secalhar foi isso, mas os moderadores e administradores ja devem tar a tratar do assunto


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Dez 2008 às 22:28)

Agora tambem tava a ficar à nora... se o problema era so meu ou do forum...
Assim ja tou descansado...


----------

